# Advice on spay my cockapoo



## Holly2010 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi everyone

I am new to this forum and wanting some advice, I have a 1 year cockpoo called Holly who I had booked in to get spayed but the vet felt she was just about come into season for the 2nd time slightly ealier than I expected, now i am worried that she has a higher chance of getting mammory cancer as he was going through the risk of leaving it till after her 2nd season. has this happened to anyone else where they have had there bitch spayed a bit later in life??
Thanks Karenxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I came across this link about spaying http://www.thelabradorsite.com/health/spaying.php

part of the article....



> What is the outlook for a bitch with mammary tumour(s)
> 
> Mammary tumours are the most common tumour referral seen in veterinary practice in the UK and 50% of all canine mammary tumours are malignant (cancerous) In addition, 50% of these will already have spread by the time surgery is undertaken. Once the disease has reached this stage, the outlook is depressing. Invasive surgery, followed by radiation therapy or chemotherapy may be needed, treatments not available at all centres, and even then in 40-60% of cases the dog will lose her fight for life within two years.
> 
> ...



Hope this helps in your decision process.

Julia x


----------



## Holly2010 (Sep 13, 2011)

thank you so much for the advice 

xxxx


----------

